# MTB for 77 year old dad



## 123wheels (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello, I am looking for recommendations for a bike for my 77 year old
father.

He has an old 26" mtb and is looking to upgrade.

What I think would be ideal is a simple 29er mtb, low standover, ~2"
tires and room for fenders.

Grip shifters are the easiest but he can operate triggers too.

He can ride well but needs a lower standover as his flexibility is
limited. He is 5'10" His riding will be almost all on dirt roads
and farm terrain so we are interested in anything that might have
wider tires than a hybrid and that has the good rollover of a 29.

He doesn't need suspension but I know most bikes do have front suspension.

Happy to hear about any recommendations from similar riders or kids who have helped find their parents similar bikes.

Thank you. Charles


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe 27.5plus? He will get extra cushion with the wider tires. Not sure if it meets all your wishes, though.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...GDkHDVFA6arFF9Njf1q6r7q81ZPTxSuhoC9MMQAvD_BwE


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

It also may be a good idea to get a dropper post. It's much easier to mount up with the seat down and then raise it to ride.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

123wheels said:


> Hello, I am looking for recommendations for a bike for my 77 year old
> father.
> 
> He has an old 26" mtb and is looking to upgrade.
> ...


Get him a 27 5" or 29" eBike.

Haibike has some nice ones.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Specialized Fuse 6Fattie with a dropper.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Completely agree with a nice pedal-assist like a Levo or Powerfly. It will make a world of difference for him.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I must have missed the part about where he said he wanted to start riding a motorcycle.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

77 and still thinking about bike upgrades... your dad is awesome! I want to be doing the same thing at that age. 

Based on the riding you described, he should at least try a fat bike. One of the guys in our club is 74 and still active, he tried my fat bike and decided that's what he wants because it "takes the edge off". 

Regardless of what he decides, tell him he's got admirers on the forum.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I must have missed the part about where he said he wanted to start riding a motorcycle.


I think we should consider cutting a little slack to a 77 year old who wants to keep active on dirt roads and farm fields.......it's not like he's 27 and wants to shred Moab......

I vote for the Spec Fuse 6fattie with the dropper....


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

He should also check out a Trek Procal with Isospeed. That seat tube bearing will soften the ride when he's on the seat. The 148 Boost rear can fit a 2.4 tire on a 30mm inner width rim. The Boost front can go wider.


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

I vote Fatty. My Farley with a bluto is great for singletrack or gravel roads. The new 7 comes with a Mastodon fork. Lots of fun also.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Full suspension does a better job of reducing impact to old bodies than do large-volume tires. And it doesn't make a bike harder to pedal in almost every situation like heavier tires do.

Full-suspension 29er with 2.35-2.5 tires gets my vote for preserving old bodies and pure fun.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

My dad is 74 and still rides. He goes back and forth between a FS 29er (Niner WFO) and a Surly ICT with a Bluto. Loves his dropper posts.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

fishboy316 said:


> I vote Fatty. My Farley with a bluto is great for singletrack or gravel roads. The new 7 comes with a Mastodon fork. Lots of fun also.


I'm old, although not quite as old as the OP's dad. My solution was a Farley EX8 - full suspension fat bike. I love it, but I mostly ride rocky single track. I completely agree with a 27.5 inch fat bike for dirt roads and farm land, but full suspension might not be needed in that application.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Get him on a fat or plus hardtail to keep things simple.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

A rigid steel 29/27.5+ would be my choice, with a geared hub. Older folks usually don't appreciate any more complexity than necessary. How do I know that, you ask? Ha...


----------



## 123wheels (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks all for the suggestions. 

He's got a bad toe and can't walk far but wants to bike to stay active. He has tried my Salsa Blackborow 29+ hard tail and likes it. Problem is I won't give it up and we don't live nearby. I do think a simple fat bike should work. 

I'll give an update when he's got his ride. 

Charles


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

123wheels said:


> Thanks all for the suggestions.
> 
> He's got a bad toe and can't walk far but wants to bike to stay active. He has tried my Salsa Blackborow 29+ hard tail and likes it. Problem is I won't give it up and we don't live nearby. I do think a simple fat bike should work.
> 
> ...


I recommend a Trek 1120, a rigid bikepacking touring bike, 29x3 tires. Almost fat. I have one and love it. I'm 65. Keep him pedaling. If not that bike, try a Trek Stache, on which the 1120 was based. I think a Stache 5 or 7 can be had for a reasonable price, one is rigid, the other a hardtail, I believe. 29x3, tubeless, low pressure. Awesome.


----------



## 123wheels (Dec 29, 2016)

I went see a Specialized Roll at a shop the other day. Looks like it could be just right for my dad. 27.5+ Step through frame available.

As usual, this forum has already provided good information before I even knew I had a question.

http://forums.mtbr.com/specialized/2016-specialized-roll-1010898.html

Helpful discussion in the thread above.


----------



## Wcginn (Feb 22, 2017)

72 & really like the forgiving nature of my Fat Bike. 1x11 gear train, 26x4.00 or (new) 27.5x3.8. Rigid is fine if not too many down hills. A low bar woman’s in large is a good option. 
My slogan: Keep the Rubber Side Down!


----------



## Wcginn (Feb 22, 2017)

*Mary Bar*

PS: a more 'curved' and comfortable bar Really helps! Look at a On-One Mary bar. 
Room for controls and proper hand position.

https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOMA/on-one-mary-handlebar


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My dad asked me to build him a fat bike when he was 70. He's had it a year and a half and I'm not sure if he's ridden it or not. 
Seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## 123wheels (Dec 29, 2016)

He ended up with a Specialized Roll Sport - step through frame. 27.5 x 2.3 tires.

If you haven't seen one up close, I'd say its more like a big cruiser than a speedy MTB but it rolls well on bumpy roads. Very glad to have found it for him and he's out on it regularly.

Keep riding!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

123wheels said:


> View attachment 1176752
> 
> 
> He ended up with a Specialized Roll Sport - step through frame. 27.5 x 2.3 tires....


Never seen those before, but then I never venture into the big stores.

Looks like the answer to getting a leg over the saddle. I'm doing a 24hour in a couple of weeks and that becomes an issue by about halfway through because there's lots of dismounts and remounts.

As for the opposition to electrical assist for the elderly, I'm all for it so long as it is on a bike that only assists during pedalling, ie not using a throttle. The elderly are hardly be going to be ripping up the trails like young hooligans.

It is an option that I will be considering when I get too weak to ride uphill. It's not yet a problem at 72 but I am noticing substantial power losses over the last few years. Plus it's the only legal way to feel 18 again.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

That saddle angle would seriously ruin my day. Is it optimal for him or is that just the way it came?


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I agree with FS if the roads are anything like here in PNW. They get really washboardy and FS really helps back. Ebike would help on hills.


----------

